# Need help taping uncropped ear



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so many of you know that Faith my pup has one perfect ear and the other one flops forward. Well I absolutely think it is adorable that it is like that BUT I am very OCD when it comes to things like that for a long period of time, lol. I would prefer them to do the same thing, haha. Is there anyone on here that can help guide me on how to tape her left ear to look like the right ear. I love the flop forward but I also love the (rose?) look. Any help would be appreciated and a picture guide would be better, lol. Thanks.

*I want it to go from this.....*









*To something like this after all said and done.*









And yes I know, it gives her character and I do love the look on her, I really do, but it will just bug me later on when she is older, I just know it, haha, but if by some chance I can't fix it, I will just live with the awkward ear, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how to tape but you may get lucky and the other one will hold later. Since both were floppy to begin with. especially since all her litter mates except one hold nice ears. Sorry I can't help with the taping I have never taped before. I understand tho that stuff bugs me to. Slim got an ear infection and now one ear hangs like that bugs the crap outta me lol..


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I don't know how to tape but you may get lucky and the other one will hold later. Since both were floppy to begin with. especially since all her litter mates except one hold nice ears. Sorry I can't help with the taping I have never taped before. I understand tho that stuff bugs me to. Slim got an ear infection and now one ear hangs like that bugs the crap outta me lol..


Yah since they were both floppy I just figured since one turned on its own that the other one would but now it keeps folding in more at the top and turning more towards and facing the other ear, LMAO. Just how hard the cartilage feels, I don't think it will turn, lol.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont know about uncropped ears, but with cropped ears we take a cardboard tube(from a tampon) slightly insert into top of ear hole, and tape from base of ear to the top keeping the ear straight up. Usually after about 2 weeks they are trained and stay just right!

Personally, I would leave it alone. Defiently adds to the personality! I couldnt imagine our old boy Jax without his lazy ear!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well at least both ears fit standard lmao! Different standards but hey you could judge her for each ear separately lol...Maybe she hasn't decided what style she likes best hehehe.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I vote wait a little while before screwing with it. I remember all three of my dogs had screwed up ears that changed their direction up until around 4 months of age. Thats also the age that my vet crops so she knows where the ears are going to be set on the dogs head for the rest of their lives. Neela was the one out of my three who didn't recover from the "retard ear" but hers flipped inside out all of the time. 

If you have to tape her ears (I did it for the collies while growing up) clean the inside of the ear and make sure it's nice and dry. then you can use either double sided tape or chewed chewing gum and fold the ear to the position you want it set and place the "adhesive" on the inside of the ear to make it stick.

someone else my have another method, but I know this worked for us.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

infinity8x3 said:


> what ended up happing with your pups ears? Mine just started doing the same thing. Left ear going forward. Wondering what i should do to. I just taped it how long you leave the tape on for?


This happened
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12184-clan-heavy.html


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I say wait a month or two to see what happens. They might change or something. Shes a very pretty girl either way. thanks for sharing.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

He may grow out of it too. My Aries ear is doing that but only so often. It's not all the time. If it really bugs you, I'd speak to your vet about it, maybe he can give some better suggestions?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She already taped it guys lol.. Other thread link has the after effect.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, yah I totally fixed it in 2 hours of taping. I did tape the crease and made it a little higher but the ear settled down just like the other one perfectly. She just turned 14 weeks yesterday. You are supposed to start taping right when they are teething, which my girl was!  Oh and if you need to see exactly how to tape it or glue it here are some good sites.

This one is to glue which I would only recommend if the taping refuses to work. 
How to make perfect rose prick ears

And this is how to tape, I just used regular white masking tape, it stuck perfectly.
oren plakken

I taped the inside to help make the crease and then folded the ear how I wanted it and then just taped around it. Hope this helped.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yay, well I am glad to here that it worked.


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

taping is a gimic and a waste of time. ears go funny during the teething stages then go narmal agen, just let nature do its thing you dog will be fine


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, okay, gimic, I guess that is why it worked perfectly for me. And, NO, not all ears go back to normal. I plan on showing so I needed to do the tape, and yes, it worked in 2 hours and it didn't bother her at all. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sydking said:


> taping is a gimic and a waste of time. ears go funny during the teething stages then go narmal agen, just let nature do its thing you dog will be fine


No taping works very well and left untaped they can go from this








To this 









They do not just always go normal again.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

sydking said:


> taping is a gimic and a waste of time. ears go funny during the teething stages then go narmal agen, just let nature do its thing you dog will be fine


It has worked multiple times for us and many people we know.

Another thing, the teething stage has NOTHING to do with the way ears set.


----------

